# [Suche FREE Webspace] mind. 3GB Webspace und mind. 1GB Filesize



## Dustin84 (23. März 2011)

Hallo,

für ein Schulprojekt müsste ich ein paar Videos hochladen. Leider finde ich keinen passenden. Geld möchte ich dafür nicht bezahlen, da es nur eine einmalige Sache ist und ich den Webspace danach nicht mehr brauche.

Ich brauche:
- mind. 3GB Webspace
- mind. 1GB Filesize

Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen?

Gruß
D.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (23. März 2011)

Hi,

die Dateien mit einem Packprogramm (z.B.: 7-zip) in mehrere Teil-Archive zerlegen lassen und danach bei Rapidshare hochladen.

Gruß
BK


----------

